# iPad Videos are all Looping



## Philippe Lemay (Oct 31, 2010)

I don't know what I did... but all of my videos in the default "Video" app are all looping. When they reach the end they just go right back to the beginning and start over. At first it was just a harmless curiosity, but it's not going away and it's starting to get really annoying.

I'm also doubly worried now because I looked it up and found out that apparently... iPads aren't supposed to be able to loop like this. There's no way to turn this feature on or off that I've been able to find. Can anyone help me figure out just what is going on?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Does every video do this? Has it always done this? What video options have you given it in iTunes? Where did the videos come from?


----------



## Philippe Lemay (Oct 31, 2010)

I found the solution in another forum, I'll post the solution here in case others have encountered it.

All videos in the default "Video" app loop, it's done this since I upgraded to 4.2 (I think). I didn't edit any video options, not intentionally anyway. Unless you count adjusting the brightness.

The solution that ended up working was removing the "Shuffle" selection in the iPod app. For some reason it causes the videos to loop. Turn off the shuffle, no more loops. Still damned odd.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Yes, that is very odd indeed. Glad you found out how to fix it.


----------

